# cantonese jok



## cori2262000 (Jun 16, 2001)

Hi Heather,I love the cantonese jok from your book, and have been eating it for breakfast every morning. The question though is whether it is helping my C or making it worse.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hello - I'm so happy to hear you like the jok. You can also try making it with short grain rice instead of the jasmine rice. I actually like it even better that way - it's creamier.The jok should be great for constipation, as it's giving you a ton of soluble fiber and it also has a lot of water. Both things are crucial for relieving and preventing constipation. You may want to carefully add in some insoluble fiber foods (like a small raw fresh fruit salad) after you eat the jok. This way you'll get the benefits of the insoluble fiber (which is also great for constipation) but with the stability the soluble fiber from the jok provides.Hope this helps.Best,Heather


----------



## cori2262000 (Jun 16, 2001)

Thanks....I hope something starts moving soon!


----------

